# Prebyte Media GmbH / Flirt Fever / neue Welle Trojaner - Rechnungen



## Reducal (31 Mai 2012)

> Heute eingetroffen:
> 
> 
> [email protected] schrieb:
> ...


 

Siehe auch hier: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab und > HIER <


			
				Sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Als Absender-Namen oder angebliche Lieferanten müssen in den Rechnungen unschuldige Unternehmen herhalten...


----------



## nich-mit-mir (31 Mai 2012)

@Reducal was haste denn da angestellt das Du 650€ zahlen sollst.  In der Mail die mich heute erreichte waren es 450€


----------



## Teleton (31 Mai 2012)

Vielweiberei?
Was kosten Frauen denn sonst so pro Stück bei Flirtfever?


----------



## Reducal (31 Mai 2012)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> @Reducal was haste denn da angestellt das Du 650€ zahlen sollst.





Teleton schrieb:


> Vielweiberei?


 
Maio, ihr macht mir echt Angst! Dabei war es doch eigentlich der Rüdiger, der sich erst neulich mal wieder mit der eMailadresse angemeldet hat, die hier für die Mail verarbeitet wurde.
Aber mal ganz im ernst - die eMailadresse wurde vor drei Wochen ein einziges Mal im Zusammenhang mit flirt-fever.de genutzt und der Account ist auch brav bei der Prebyte Media GmbH als Test angemeldet und das Profil zwischenzeitlich deaktiviert worden. Damit ist klar, dass deren Daten tatsächlich angezapft worden sind. Eine Rückmeldung über inoffizielle Kanäle ergab, dass man in Schönebeck von dem Vorfall weiß und anscheinend schon nach dem Leck sucht.


----------



## Wörnin (31 Mai 2012)

Habe mich vor langer Zeit dort kostenlos registriert und NIE von dem Testangebot gebrauch gemacht, da mir klar war das dann Kosten auf mich zukommen werden, und nun erhielt ich heute folgende Mail:
[blafaselblubber ....]
[Modedit by Hippo: bekannten Mailtext mit Bart gelöscht ]
Kontodaten habe ich nicht angegeben, da ich ja kein Testabo gemacht habe.... krass was?


----------



## Reducal (31 Mai 2012)

[Modedit by Hippo: Fullquote gelöscht]
Lies doch mal bitte ein paar Beiträge zurück, das ist ein Fake. *Hoffentlich hast du den Anhang nicht geöffnet, denn das ist ein Virus verbunden, der deinen Rechner infiziert!*


----------



## Goblin (31 Mai 2012)

Auf KEINEN Fall den Anhang öffnen !!!! Da ist ein Virus oder Trojaner drin ! Die Mail kommt NICHT von Flirt-Fever !!!

Uuups,da war jemand schneller


----------



## Wörnin (31 Mai 2012)

zum Glück nicht, habe aber trotzdem mal nen Virenscann gemacht... sicher ist sicher...

Btw..... Danke für die schnelle Hilfe! Scheint ein echt super Forum zu sein!! Ohne Flirtfever wäre ich da gar nicht draufgekommen!


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2012)

Wörnin schrieb:


> .... Scheint ein echt super Forum zu sein!! ...


 
[Modedit: .... Scheint IST ein echt super Forum zu sein!! ...   ]


----------



## Reducal (31 Mai 2012)

Wörnin schrieb:


> Ohne Flirtfever wäre ich da gar nicht draufgekommen!


Deshalb haben wir das hier auch doppelt im Forum, damit Leutchenz wie du das über Google finden. Siehe auch den anderen Thread: Prebyte Media GmbH / neue Welle Trojaner - Rechnungen


----------



## Erdem (31 Mai 2012)

Hey Leute ich habe auch so eine ähnliche E-mail erhalten...weiß gar nicht mal wann ich mich da eingeschrieben hatte solange ist es schon her. Hab keine Bankverbindung oder so eingegeben gehabt.

Nun ja das war die E-mail nachricht :
[Modedit by Hippo: Überflüssigen Mailtext gelöscht]
Was ist jetzt zutun?? Reicht eine E-mail in der ich schreibe dass ich meinen Account widerrufen möchte oder muss man da mehr tun?


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2012)

Erdem schrieb:


> ...Was ist jetzt zutun??


Den Thread lesen !


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2012)

Ich will ja nicht sagen daß mir jetzt langsam aber sicher der Hut hochgeht ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






... aber der nächste der
a) diesen sch... überflüssigen Mailtext hier wieder reinkopiert und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



b) wieder fragt was er zu tun hat ohne vorher den Thread gelesen zu haben ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mensch Leute, manchmal frage ich mich wirklich wie manche den Schalter zu ihrem Computer ohne Blindenhund finden .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das Wort "Forensuche" scheint auch keiner zu kennen wenn ich mir vorstelle aus welchen Ecken des Forums ich hier schon die Anfragen gefunden (und hierher verschoben) habe


Hippo


----------



## Devilfrank (1 Juni 2012)

Ups... wo bleibt denn Schwester Hilde mit der Beruhigungsspritze?


----------



## Hippo (1 Juni 2012)

Ein Lagavulin täts auch ...


----------



## BenTigger (1 Juni 2012)

gut zu wissen, das Beruhigungsmittel ist nämlich schon vorgeplant


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Juni 2012)

Heut erhielt ich auch Post vom Pseudo-Flirt-fever:
[Modedit by Hippo: Überflüssigen Textoschrotto entsorgt ...  ]
[und Beitrag passend verschoben...]
[Wo er hingehört hätte stand in Reds Beitrag lieber Nicko ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


Mein Provider hat den Mist gleich in den Spamordner verfrachtet.


----------



## flenibe (1 Juni 2012)

moin jungs....ich (weiblich) hatte gestern auch so eine mail über € 750.-  hatte mich da mal vor monaten registriert weil neugierig aber nichts gebucht oder kontodaten angegeben....leider habe ich zum ersten mal in meinem leben eine datei geöffnet von einem absender den ich nicht kenne, da ich eben sehen wollte was ich angeblich für eine mitgliedschaft habe.....und peng....
nur gut das es mein altes netbook ist....sollte dann ein windows update kaufen damit alles wieder ginge....habe dann den akku entfernt und meine sim karte.....und nun liegt das netbook brav erst mal und ruht sich aus...meiner bank habe ich info gegeben.....meine onlinedaten...alle meine seiten mit denen ich mich irgendwie einloggen muss habe ich mit neuen passwörtern versehen....also...ich mache NIE wieder einen anhang auf....schönen abend euch...lg c.


----------



## Hippo (1 Juni 2012)

Jeder Mensch wird klug, der eine früher und der andere später ...
(die Erkenntnis daß man schon immer mal ´ne Datensicherung machen wollte gehört auch dazu ...)


----------



## flenibe (1 Juni 2012)

::ANKE:::

auch mit 51 lernt man immer noch dazu.....

lg c.


----------



## Hippo (1 Juni 2012)

Och ich hab da auch so meine Erfahrungen ...
... och heut´ bin ich müde, mach ich morgen ...
Seither habe ich 4-fache AUTOMATISCHE Datensicherung ...


----------



## flenibe (1 Juni 2012)

bin da ein wenig unbeholfen mit.....aber ich werde es mir angewöhnen.....versprochen


----------



## Hippo (1 Juni 2012)

Spätestens wenn Du mal 1000€ für Datenrettung gelatzt hast bist Du geläutert ...


----------



## flenibe (1 Juni 2012)

..ziehe meine daten auf externe....aber eure seite ist schon sehr interessant...danke nochmals..


----------



## peppermint.alice (2 Juni 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Siehe auch hier: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab und > HIER <


  bei mir sind es 890.- Euro
 mir wurde es gleich ganz anders , dachte meine teenes hätten was damit zu tun Puuuh dann GOTT SEI DANK DOCH NICHT ......


----------



## jango (2 Juni 2012)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> @Reducal was haste denn da angestellt das Du 650€ zahlen sollst.  In der Mail die mich heute erreichte waren es 450€


 
ich muss ueber 800 zahlen


----------



## jupp11 (2 Juni 2012)

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...echnung-Mahnung-Forderung&p=334376#post334376


> Warnung vor Viren-Mails mit Betreff: Lieferschein / Rechnung / Mahnung / Forderung


----------



## Chris90 (2 Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen bin neu hier!

Zu meiner frage...Und zwar hab ich vor kurzen eine Email von Flirt-Fever.de bekommen wo sie mich gemahnt haben meine Rechnung zu zahlen und zwar gleich mal satte 469,00€!!! Obwohl ich kein Abo oder Test Account gemacht habe!!! Ich habe von sowas schonmal gehört und habe auf diese Email nicht reagiert!

Was meint Ihr? Was soll man bei sowas machen ?

mfg Chris


[Modedit by Hippo: Mailtext gelöscht ... ]
[siehe hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/prebyte-media-gmbh-neue-welle-trojaner-rechnungen.38934/#post-348854]


----------



## Hippo (2 Juni 2012)

Bist Du auch neu in Foren überhaupt?
Kennst Du das Wort "Suche"?
Ich verschieb das passend und dann liest Du den Tread wo ich das hinschiebe


----------



## Chris90 (2 Juni 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Bist Du auch neu in Foren überhaupt?
> Kennst Du das Wort "Suche"?
> Ich verschieb das passend und dann liest Du den Tread wo ich das hinschiebe


 
1.Nein
2.Ja
3.Ja habs gelesen Danke für deine hilfe

Und beim nächsten mal werd ich auch das Forum richtig benutzen


----------



## Hippo (2 Juni 2012)

Weißt es macht keinen Spaß diese Trojanermails dauernd im kompletten Forum zusammenzuklauben ...


----------



## steaved (3 Juni 2012)

hab heute morgen ne email bekommen, die mich ziemlich schockt!
ich hoffe dasist fake??

die mail ist offenbar von flirt-fever.. ich hab mich da mal angemeldet, hab aber direkt die finger davon gelassen da ich hinterher doch hätte zahlen müssen also hab ich die sache nach der KOSTENLOSEN anmeldung einfach liegen lassen...

bitte helft mihr ich brauch unbedingt gewissheit...

die email:

[Modedit by Hippo: Mailtext entfernt da hinlänglich bekannt ...]

bitte helft mir so schnell wie möglich

danke schonmal im vorraus, und entschuldigung falls ich das im falschen forum geschrieben hab.


----------



## Hippo (3 Juni 2012)

Ne - lesen mußt schon selber ...
Und - es hätte auch ´ne Suchfunktion gegeben ...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-welle-trojaner-rechnungen.38934/#post-348854


----------



## Reducal (3 Juni 2012)

steaved schrieb:


> die mail ist offenbar von flirt-fever...


...ist sie eben nicht, erstaunlicher Weise sind jedoch tatsächliche Kunden der Prebyte Media GmbH (betroffen) und mMn solche, die sich nur im kostenlosen Bereich angemeldet und keinen Vollaccount ausgelöst haben.



Hippo schrieb:


> lesen mußt schon selber ...


...da hat er Recht! Ihr Leutchenz müsst mal ein bisschen mehr investieren als immer nur bedient werden zu wollen, z. B. hier:


Reducal schrieb:


> > *Der Absender dieser eMail ist nicht die Prebyte Media GmbH, ist nicht flirt-fever.de.** Öffnen Sie die angehangene Datei auf keinen Fall! *
> 
> 
> Siehe auch hier: flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab und > HIER <


----------



## coors (3 Juni 2012)

hey leute! ich hab jetz alles sorgfältig hier durchgelesen! wusste auch nicht was sache is, aber da es doch ein fake is bin ich extrem erleichtert! hab nämlich auch am donnerstag eine mail mit 450 euro bekomme die angeblich noch am 31. hätten abgebucht werden sollen. 
wollt nur ein kurzes lob aussprechen und bin dankbar für alle infos die ich von euch gelesen hab! ihr macht echt einen guten job hier  
trotzdem hoffe ich dass ich in zukunft nicht mehr gezwungen bin mich durch solche threads durchzulesen!  ein so ein kleiner schock hat dann doch gereicht. hab es mir schon selber ein wenig gedacht, aufgrund des totalen non-sense geschreibsel in der spam-mail!aber dank euren beiträgen konnte ich mich nun doppelt vergewissern! *thumbs up*


----------



## demon (4 Juni 2012)

Hallo habe heute auch diese Mail erhalten und hoffe die ist falsch ! Was ist aber nun wirklich mit flirtfever ? Können da Kosten für die Testanmeldung kommen ? Danke


----------



## Reducal (4 Juni 2012)

demon schrieb:


> Was ist aber nun wirklich mit flirtfever ? Können da Kosten für die Testanmeldung kommen ?


Das kauen wir schon seit Jahren im Nachbarthread durch: _flirt-fever bucht einfach bei mir ab_. Die kostenlose Anmeldung mit der eMailadresse kostet nichts. Erst das Upgrade zum Vollaccount bringt eine Buchung mit sich und erst Recht dann, wenn man den nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen kündigt, denn dann entwickelt der sich automatisch zu einem Laufzeitabo.


----------



## Lasmiranda (5 Juni 2012)

Kann ich dann auf den zweiten Teil der Mail genauso reagieren wie auf den ersten?

" Lieber Nutzer (richtiger Name bei FF)

wir mussten leider feststellen, dass unsere Mahnung NR.: 7792960420 für den Nutzer slowmusic immer noch nicht bezahlt wurde. Dies bedeutet einen rechtskräftigen Vertrags-Bruch Ihrerseits. Nach Absatz § 286 BGB könnten wir die offenen Rechnungen bereits jetzt durch Inkasso anmelden. Wir geben Ihnen jedoch trotzdem noch eine letzte Möglichkeit, Ihre Verpflichtung zu erfüllen, indem Sie innerhalb von 3 Tagen die ausstehende Summe in Größe von 615.00 EURO an uns zur Zahlung bringen.

Die Dienste und die Bankdaten können Sie im Zusatzordner in der E-Mail sehen.

Bitte beachten Sie, der Schuldner ist zum Ersatz des Verzögerungsschadens verpflichtet, er schuldet also Schadensersatz, § 280 Abs. 2, § 286 BGB.

 Flirt Fever GmbH mit Sitz in Köln

 Amtsgericht: Potsdam Geschäftsleiter: Sabine Ebner, Peter Ebner"

Anhang: .zip Datei 

Zuerst war der Betrag noch 300€ .. jetzt 615€ Wieviel als nächstes?


----------



## Hippo (5 Juni 2012)

Lasmiranda schrieb:


> Kann ich dann auf den zweiten Teil der Mail genauso reagieren wie auf den ersten?


Dreimal darfst Du raten ...


----------



## Seb (5 Juni 2012)

Habe auch so eine Spammail mit den Wörtern: Mahnung, Anwalt, 650€, Flirt-Fever und ner angehängten Zip-Datei erhalten.
Hab ich gleich gelöscht.

Im Impressum von Flirt-Fever steht. 

*Aktueller Hinweis:
Von flirt-fever.de versendete Emails enthalten niemals Dateianhänge!​* 
Könnte man jetzt eigentlich Flirt-Fever auf die unrechtmäßige Weitergabe der Daten an Dritte verklagen, da die Mails anscheinend nicht von Flirt-Fever versandt werden??


----------



## Hippo (5 Juni 2012)

Mit welcher Begründung?
Was willst Du damit erreichen?
Ist Dir ein Schaden entstanden?


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2012)

Seb schrieb:


> Könnte man jetzt eigentlich Flirt-Fever auf die unrechtmäßige Weitergabe der Daten an Dritte verklagen, da die Mails anscheinend nicht von Flirt-Fever versandt werden??


Woher nimmst du die Vermutung, dass die Prebyte Media GmbH das gemacht hat? Das glaubst du doch nicht im ernst, dass die ihre heiligen Datenstämme freiwillig rausgegeben haben, wo doch hinter jeder eMailadresse ein potentieller Kunde stehen könnte, oder? Außerdem, wenn du Klagst, musst du auch den Beweis für deine Vermutung antreten.


----------



## michael36 (6 Juni 2012)

hi
sowas habe ich nocht nicht erlebt gestern e-mail von flirt-fever bekommen mit eine fetten mahnung
und anhang zip datei blöd wie ich bin habe ich die datei geöffnet und hatte einen trojaner drauf der
mir mein netbook infiziert hat ,jetz meine frage wie werde ich das ding los
?nach der widows anmeldung kommt immer eine sperr seite mit der meldung ich solle doch 100€ über ein paysafe konto überweisen damit meine festplatte wider entschlüsselt wird!

bitte hilfe!!!!!


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2012)

michael36 schrieb:


> bitte hilfe!!!!!


Kommt darauf an, wie fit du am PC bist. Für Laien empfehle ich nur noch den Weg zur PC-Werkstatt.


----------



## michael36 (6 Juni 2012)

hm eingentlich dachte ich immer ich kenn mich gut aus aber das übersteigt wohl meine kenntnisse,ich bin über den bootbildschirm gegangen und habe einen neuen password für den
benutzer und den haupt user vergeben aber das hat nichts gebracht,mein nächster weg wäre ein komplettes format c ,was aber schwieriger wird weil mein netbook kein cd laufwerk hat also von extern neues betriebssystem raufspielen ,andere möglichkeit fäält mir nicht ein ,oder wie du sagst pc fachwerkstatt


----------



## Hippo (6 Juni 2012)

Externes DVD-Laufwerk am USB-Anschluß anstöpseln und im Bios auf CD/DVD-Boot umstellen und schon läufts.
Alternativ einen USB-Stick bootfähig machen und von da aus installieren.


----------



## michael36 (6 Juni 2012)

ja so sollte es gehen,danke für die schnellen tips,jetz mache ich mir nur noch sorgen das die eventuell doch geld von meinen konto abbuchen können ,ich weiss garnicht mehr ob ich damals die bankverbindung angegeben hatte ,muss jetz gleich mal zur sparkasse runter ,
immer dieser stress mit son ein mist der nicht sein musss!


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2012)

Den Weg kannste dir sparen, da wird nichts abgebucht! bei diesen Erpressungstrojanern soll man einen Cashcode eingeben, der dann im Nirwana verschwindet. Der Rechner freilich wird nicht wieder frei gemacht, zumindest ist das Problem dort noch für Folgeernten vorhanden.

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/05/mail-vom-bundeskriminalamt-finger-weg-6312
http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/05/neue-welle-trojanerrechnungen-6304
http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/05/gefalschte-rechnungen-wie-kommen-die-an-meinen-namen-6372



			
				Sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Versandt werden die Mails vielmehr von Kriminellen die versuchen, verängstigte Internetnutzer mithilfe von sogenannten Lösegeldtrojanern zur Zahlung von Geld zu bewegen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## michael36 (6 Juni 2012)

@redukal:

genau so was ist auf meinem netbook gelandet ein lösegeld trojaner, wo ich einen code eingeben soll ,den ich vorher mit paysafe oder paypal kaufen müsste.
Jetz weiss ich genau bescheid ,ich hoffe das nicht zuviele leute auf sowas reinfallen,zu meinem glück
habe ich noch einen 2ten pc sonst wäre ich jetz aufgeschmissen,kein i-net und nix.

super forum übrigens!


----------



## lose Socke (6 Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

diese E-Mail mit der Mahnung von flirtever hab ich letzte Woche bekommen u. gleich gelöscht.

Denn ich wusste als ich mich 2006/ 2007 angemeldt hab war es kostenlos u. ich habe nie/werde nie für so Sachen meine Bankdaten oder so was an gegeben.

Zudem werde ich bei flirtever kündigen aber so wie ich es hier schon mit bekommen hab in anderen Diskussionrunden ist das nicht mal so einfach. Da kann man nur hoffen das es klappt.


----------



## Reducal (8 Juni 2012)

Diese Halunken verseuchen gerade das deutsche Internet. Heute sind gleich zwei Nachrichten eingetrudelt:



> evbreda[at]absamail.co.za
> Freitag, 8. Juni 2012 07:43
> Xxx Ihre Bestellung NR: 999121759 Flirt Fever GmbH
> 
> ...


und


> (Name) Lastschrift nicht mXglich


----------



## flenibe (9 Juni 2012)

moin...hahaha....habe heute auch wieder zwei mals bekommen in ähnlicher form wie mein vorgänger beschrieben....da ich vor einer woche drauf reingefallen bin habe ich die nun sofort gelöscht.....

bei der damaligen mail wollten sie @ 780 .- haben,,,,,nun einmal um die 400 und 360.-...also man sieht...ganz schön dreist......
achja...und mit einem inkasse drohen sie auch....



euch allen einen trojahnerfreien schönen tag
lg claudia


----------



## satthu (9 Juni 2012)

Hallo leute

Ich habe heute die e-mail von Micropayment AG bekommen über eine Forderung von 426,47€ und eine Rücküberweisungsgebühr von 32,78€ bekommen die ich bis zum 08.06.2012 hätte ausgleichen sollen. Ich hätte angeblich ein Vertrag am 20.05.2012 um 11:28 Uhr abgeschlossen.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen wie ich dagegen vorgehen kann?

Den Vertrag hätte ich angeblich bei flirt-fever AG ebgeschlossen. Hier der Auszug aus der e-mail

[modedit by Hippo: bekannten Mailtext gelöscht]

würde mich auf eine Antwort von euch freuen.

MFG satthu


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2012)

satthu schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen wie ich dagegen vorgehen kann?


Gar nicht! Löschen und auf keinen Fall den Anhang öffnen. Die Mail ist ein Fake und kommt weder von flirt-fever.de noch von Micropayment.


----------



## satthu (9 Juni 2012)

eine kleine Anmerkung noch

die *ZIP-Datei NICHT *öffnen.

Sie ist erst Mal codiert so das man sie nicht öffnen kann, zum Anderen enthält sie einen Virus der dir den PC lahm legt. danach kommt ein Hinweis das man 200€ an eine Firma überweisen soll, um einen Antivirus-code bekommt, damit man die dateien, die automatisch koodiert sind, zu dekodieren. 

also Anhang nicht löschen oder einfach e-mail dann löschen.

Ich habe das problem gerade mit meinem Rechner das ich meine Festplatte und externe Festplatte formatieren musste, damit ich meinen Rechner normal wieder gebrauchen kann. 

Mfg satthu


----------



## angieausleipzig (9 Juni 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du die Vermutung, dass die Prebyte Media GmbH das gemacht hat? Das glaubst du doch nicht im ernst, dass die ihre heiligen Datenstämme freiwillig rausgegeben haben, wo doch hinter jeder eMailadresse ein potentieller Kunde stehen könnte, oder? Außerdem, wenn du Klagst, musst du auch den Beweis für deine Vermutung antreten.


 


Ich habe das gleiche Problem.. Die erste mail (mit zahlungsaufforderung) habe ich ignoriert und nun wurde mein email account gesperrt, weil ich wohl spams verschickt haben soll. als dieser nach 3 tagen wieder geöffnet wurde dank meldung an hotmail.. sah ich das ich wieder ne mail drinn hatte, das ich 700 euro zahlen sollte, sonst würde ein inkassounternehmen kommen. vor jahren hatte sich jemand den spaß g emacht und mich dort angemeldet. ich persönlich war dort noch nie... seit2 jahren schriebe ich ständig an flirtfever, das sie meinen account bitte löschen sollen.. doch das wird von denen einfach nicht gemacht.. wenn ich in der mysteriösen mail auf antworten klicken möchte, muß ich die zu meinen sicheren mail hinzufügen... was nun


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juni 2012)

satthu schrieb:


> eine kleine Anmerkung noch
> die *ZIP-Datei NICHT *öffnen.
> danach kommt ein Hinweis das man 200€ an eine Firma überweisen soll, um einen Antivirus-code bekommt, damit man die dateien, die automatisch koodiert sind, zu dekodieren.


Wobei wohl nicht erwähnt werden muss, das selbst bei Überweisung des Geldes NIE eine Antwort mit einem Code kommt...


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juni 2012)

angieausleipzig schrieb:


> seit2 jahren schriebe ich ständig an flirtfever, das sie meinen account bitte löschen sollen.. doch das wird von denen einfach nicht gemacht.. was nun


 
Ignorier die doch einfach und alles was von dort kommt mit einem Spamfilter ungelesen löschen lassen. Dann hast du Ruhe. Ich machs auch so und es erreicht mich gar nichts mehr. Nur in den Filterprotokollen kann ich gelegentlich sehen, das man es versuchte. Na Und?? die können mich mal die Spammer.


----------



## Hippo (9 Juni 2012)

angieausleipzig schrieb:


> ... wenn ich in der mysteriösen mail auf antworten klicken möchte, muß ich die zu meinen sicheren mail hinzufügen... was nun


1. Mail löschen
2. Kaffee trinken gehen
feddisch ...


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2012)

angieausleipzig schrieb:


> vor jahren hatte sich jemand den spaß g emacht und mich dort angemeldet. ich persönlich war dort noch nie... seit2 jahren schriebe ich ständig an flirtfever, das sie meinen account bitte löschen sollen.. doch das wird von denen einfach nicht gemacht..


 
Die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Die deaktivieren nämlich nur das Profil, behalten sich aber vor, die eMailadresse weiter zu verwalten. Was dabei heraus kommen kann, sieht man ja nun hier bei der Virenschleuder: Prebyte Media GmbH / Flirt Fever / neue Welle Trojaner - Rechnungen


----------



## no name (9 Juni 2012)

Solche sry... kriminelle unmenschliche Personen!!!!
Ich habe heute zwei mails bekommen,und bin sowas von erschrocken!!!
Haalllooooooooo,geht´s eigentlich noch.
Da wir Polzeibeamte in der Familie haben,bin ich sofort aufgeklärt worden.
Hatte 2009 schonmal so eine betrugs-Mahnung ,aber Heute gleich ZWEI.....

Gruss


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2012)

no name schrieb:


> ....bin ich sofort aufgeklärt worden...


Hoffentlich auch dahin gehend, dass es echte Mahnungen des hier erwähnten Unternehmen gibt und unechte! In diesem Thread hier behandeln wir letztere, nämlich die Fakemails, die unter Missbrauch eines Fremden Firmennamens versendet worden sind und die einen Erpressungs-Trojaner im zip-Anhang mit schleppen.


----------



## CHILL3RKILL4H (10 Juni 2012)

Hallo!

Ich hab heute mal meine alten E-Mail Adressen rausgekramt, da ich mich auf eine beschränken möchte, dabei entdeckte ich in einem Postfach (mindestens) zwei Mails die mir zunächst Kopf zerbrechen bereiteten.

[Modedit by Hippo: Überflüssiges Blafaselblubber gelöscht]

Den Anhang hab ich in beiden Fällen nicht geöffnet. Muss jedoch sagen, dass ich mich vor lauter Langeweile irgendwann letztes Jahr auf der besagten Seite wirklich angemeldet habe. Und das Profil besteht noch, soll ich das Profil jetzt kündigen und die Mails ignorieren, oder soll ich alles so belassen wie es ist? Ich habe für Flirtfever niemals ein Cent bezahlt, auch habe ich keine Kontonummer o.Ä. angegeben, da ich keine habe, weil ich minderjährig bin.

Ich danke im Vorraus für ernstgemeinte Ratschläge.


----------



## Hippo (10 Juni 2012)

CHILL3RKILL4H schrieb:


> ...Ich danke im Vorraus für ernstgemeinte Ratschläge.


Da hab ich einen für Dich ...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-welle-trojaner-rechnungen.38934/#post-348854


----------



## TAYLOR (10 Juni 2012)

WAR KURZ MAL BEI HEARTBOOKER ; DA STAND :ALLES GRATIS !
ALSO HABE ICH DEN FRAGEBOGEN ZU MEINEM PROFIL AUSGEFÜLLT UND GANZ AM ENDE NACH DER VIELEN EINGEBEREI; KAM DIE FRAGE WIE LANGE ICH MITGLIEDSCHAFT BEANTRAGE !
DA BIN ICH SOFORT RAUS GEGANGEN !

HEUTE KOMMT NE RECHNUNG : UBER 245,- EURO
SIND DIE ALLE BESCHEUERT ???

VOR NER WOCHE KAM NE E-BAY RECHNUNG ÜBER 678,- Euro; HAB GRAD MAL 2.SACHEN IM WERT VON 80,-EURO VERKAUFT ! E-BAY SAGTE MIR : DASS SEI EINE BETRUGS MAIL UND SO WAR ES AUCH !!!

KOPFSCHMERZEN BEREITET MIR ABER JETZT HEARTBOOKER !!!
WAS SOLL DIESE SCHEISSE ???
WEISS JEMAND WAS ÜBER DIE HEARTBOOKER SACHE ???


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2012)

TAYLOR schrieb:


> *WEISS JEMAND WAS ÜBER DIE HEARTBOOKER SACHE ???*


Lies mal hier: http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/05/gefalschte-rechnungen-wie-kommen-die-an-meinen-namen-6372


			
				Sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Sie kommen angeblich von der Telekom, der Seeberg GmbH, von Flirtfever, *Heartbookers*, ProMarkt, Vodafone, Amazon, Quelle oder Droben GmbH: Seit Anfang Mai verschicken unbekannte Kriminelle per Mail Rechnungen, die auf den ersten Blick echt und seriös aussehen. Die Empfänger werden mit ihren echten Namen angesprochen. Dann wird behauptet, eine Bestellung sei aufgegeben und erledigt worden, dafür werde nun ein bestimmter Geldbetrag fällig. Verwiesen wird in den Schreiben regelmäßig auf den angeblichen Lieferschein oder die Rechnung im Anhang der Mail.


----------



## 83Ricardo (13 Juni 2012)

Oh man das gleiche hab ich auch dabei ging das garnicht mit der buchung da ich meinen account schon über nen jahr nich nutze,an dem tag als die buchung gewesen sein sollte war ich arbeiten und kontoangaben hab ich nie getätigt aber obwohl ich wusste das dies schwachsinn ist hab ichs geöffnet um zu sehen was ich den bestellt hätte oh man bin ich ein depp ich hätte erst nach fragen sollen danke euch trotzdem das es solche forums gibt.

[modedit by Hippo: Überflüssigen weil altbekannten Mailtext gelöscht]


----------



## Hippo (13 Juni 2012)

Ricardo, guggst Du >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-welle-trojaner-rechnungen.38934/#post-348854
und guggst Du da >>> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3736340/compbetr/alte_voegel.jpg

Noch Fragen ...


----------

